# Dallas/Fort Worth Monthly Meeting/Dinner



## Bartman (Jan 7, 2013)

Our monthly winemaking group meeting will be this Saturday evening January 12, 2013, at 6:30 in far north Dallas, near Preston and Frankford Roads. Everyone is welcome, even if you're not local but willing to travel! 
Send me a PM and I will forward you the Evite! Or you can check out our website at http://www.homewinemakersclub.com and click on the Events tab! A good time will be had by all, or else they didn't drink enough wine.


----------

